# Inkscape tricks and tips (share yours!)



## locoindigo (Aug 23, 2009)

So I notice a few of you are using Inkscape for vector art. Any hints to share about using it, or tutorials to share? FWIW, I'll say what I've learned so far:


 You _need_ a tablet. But an inexpensive one is fine for noobs like me.
The calligraphy tool is my main tool. Settings I use Thinning: 0.1, Fixation: 0, Caps: 3.0, and a Mass of 0.5 (which smooths out my wobbly lines a bit). Feels slightly brush-like. I zoom to about 300% before starting draughtsman-style outlines (for an A4 page size), and zoom in a bit more for the detail lines.
Simplify, simplify, simplify (Ctrl-L, little wave icon). Saves CPU tine no end in the long run.
 The Tweak tool is really useful for speedily modifying lines after drawing. Push, Shrink and Grow (outset) modes especially.
Chrisdesign made an awesome hair tutorial that I like. I'd love to see something like this for soft fur! With 0.46, you can use a live path effect to deploy and the gloss-squiggle in real time: I'll write this up properly if people want it, but for now investigate _Path â†’ Path Effects_.


----------

